# Guide is back!



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Guide is Back!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well hopefully it is true.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

My guide was back last night. It's gone again this AM.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I too had the 9-day guide back yesteday evening. However I also had an attack of the aspect ratio bug. So I did a soft reboot, it fixed the aspect ratio bug but bye-bye 9-day guide.
ARRRGH!


----------



## DaveSwartz (Jan 25, 2003)

I noticed that I briefly had a 9 day guide last Saturday. By Sunday evening it was gone.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

fox200 said:


> Guide is Back!


All I can get is up to Mondam Am, 0100--- .


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

It seems like none of this is consistent either. I have the 8(9)-day guide, but it only shows "No Information Available" past the next hour or so.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Just checked mine. I have the same as mgcsooner. Guide is NOT back.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

had guide for an hour around midnight then poof. Gone back to 2 day.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

2 day guide here also.


----------

